# Post your landscapes where animals play a major role...



## @!ex (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll start with a couple I am currently working on from a vacation a few weeks ago. I only had a couple brief minutes to capture these shots as I was with my GF and her parents and we just happened to drive through this park as the sun was setting on two consecutive evenings. They all waited in the car will I snapped a few frames. Comments, questions and critiques are welcome in this thread. Lets see yours.




Supper by @!ex, on Flickr




The Wind Over Wind Cave by @!ex, on Flickr




Sunset on the King by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 18, 2012)

I couldn't find the one I was looking for, but here's a couple.




Reindeer in the Cairngorms by Kernuak, on Flickr



Gannet Diving in Front of the Hills by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## @!ex (Jul 18, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I couldn't find the one I was looking for, but here's a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really digging the sweeping lines on the reindeer shot, and the intimacy with the subject that comes across due to the proximity to the viewer. nice work


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Alex, it's just as well they're used to people, as you tend not to realise how close you are at 24mm, although that particular one was at 50mm.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 18, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> Thanks Alex, it's just as well they're used to people, as you tend not to realise how close you are at 24mm.



Ya tell me about it. I shoot 14mm all the time and you basically have to be right next to something at that focal.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 18, 2012)

Not quite animal in the landscape, although I was aiming to have some, this was one of the ones at 24mm.




Reindeer Wideangle Closeup by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't know if this counts but I don't shoot alot of wildlife.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 18, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Don't know if this counts but I don't shoot alot of wildlife.


Not even on a Saturday night?


----------



## @!ex (Jul 18, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if this counts but I don't shoot alot of wildlife.
> ...



ha


----------



## @!ex (Jul 18, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Don't know if this counts but I don't shoot alot of wildlife.



Ya, to much of a landscape per say, but really nice textures, colors, and comp.


----------



## tjjackson63 (Jul 19, 2012)

All great pictures! I have a question for @!ex...can you tell me how you got these shots? They look like something I would do, but probably struggle a bit. Did you use an nd filter? I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 19, 2012)

tjjackson63 said:


> All great pictures! I have a question for @!ex...can you tell me how you got these shots? They look like something I would do, but probably struggle a bit. Did you use an nd filter? I'd appreciate any help.


They are a mix of HDR and blending, so I bracketed. They are pretty advanced as far as HDR goes, because there is a huge dynamic range which can only be covered by a large bracket, and there are moving subjects. Takes a pretty good handle on post to get this kind of shot where I like it. With these particular shots a grad ND could be partially successful because of the relatively flat horizon, but since I was using the 14mm in 1 or 2 of them that is very hard to do (no screw filters, although I think I've found an answer, more on that in the future).


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 19, 2012)

tjjackson63 said:


> All great pictures! I have a question for @!ex...can you tell me how you got these shots? They look like something I would do, but probably struggle a bit. Did you use an nd filter? I'd appreciate any help.


The one I was looking for and didn't find uploaded anywhere, I used an ND grad.


----------

